# Advice?



## JohnColson1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Well.... I am a new mouse owner and would like to have as much good advice as possible. If you would just be so kind as to give some, I'd thank you.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

What would you like to know?

There's already a wealth of info on here, if you type in keywords you should find something on most of what you'd like to know. Otherwise, ask any question and there is usually someone who can help


----------



## JohnColson1 (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm just looking for all kinds of advice, how to make it happy, feeding, health, and whatnot.


----------

